# How Can I Turn Off Autocorrect?



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

How can I turn off my autocorrect in MS word. I want to stop the red and green line from coming up. I'm not concerned about spelling or grammar.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi...

In Word, go to Tools - Options - Spelling and Grammar. Uncheck what you want to disable.

Hope that helps


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,
You did not mention what version of MS word you are using. Still, asuming that you are using latest that is Word XP, the following method should solve your problem.

1. On the Tools menu, click AutoCorrect Options. 

2. To select the options, do one or more of the following: 
To show or hide the AutoCorrect Options buttons, select or clear the Show AutoCorrect Options buttons check box. 

3. To set the capitalization options, select or clear the next five check boxes in the dialog box. 

4. To turn on or off the AutoCorrect entries, select or clear the Replace text as you type check box. 

5. To turn on or off the spelling checker corrections, select the Replace text as you type check box, and then select or clear the Automatically use suggestions from the spelling checker check box.

If you're using the spelling checker corrections, make sure to turn on automatic spell checking. 

Tip

You can undo a correction or turn AutoCorrect options on or off by clicking an option on the AutoCorrect Options button . The button first appears as a small, blue box when you rest the mouse pointer near text that is automatically corrected, and it changes to a button icon when you point to it.


If the above method doesnot work for you you can always click on your OFFICE ASSISTANT and type 'auto correct' in the space provided. I hope you will get your problem solved.

Bye


----------

